# Preamplificador Monoaural + PCB



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2012)

En esta oportunidad les traigo el PCB para un PREamplificador de audio monoaural que puede utilizarse para cualquier cosa , pero que yo utilizo como pre (claro...como que mas iba a ser ) para el amplificador con el que hago las mediciones de los parlantes, pero lo pueden usar como control de nivel de un subwoofer o de un central...por ejemplo.
El circuito no lo tengo mano por que lo dibujé en un papel que no encuentro, pero les cuento de que se trata por que es muy simple:
La etapa de entrada es un amplificador no-inversor con ganancia de 6dB (=2), pero la pueden cambiar si varían las resistencias R2 y R3.
La salida de esta etapa va a un potenciómetro de control de volumen, cuyos terminales en el PCB son (van a tener que cablearlo ):
*PotGND* -> terminal lateral a masa.
*PotCur* -> cursor del pote.
*PotIN* -> el otro terminal lateral del pote
El potenciómetro *DEBE SER de 100K LINEAL*, ya que tiene un  resistencia en paralelo para conformar la curva de respuesta logarítmica  (R5). Como estos potes se consiguen hasta abajo de las piedras, no  deberían tener problemas en conseguirlos, pero si nó, *lean este artículo* para saber como cambiar el valor del pote y R5.

Por ultimo, la etapa de salida es un amplificador seguidor (Gv=0dB) para desacoplar el pote, y con una resistencia en serie de 100Ω para prevenir oscilaciones (R4).

Los terminales de entrada son *Vin *y *GND*, y los de salida son *Vout *y *GND*. Para que no tengan que preocuparse por usar una fuente regulada, el PCB incluye los reguladores con diodos zenner (Vz=9.1V) y resistencias limitadoras y capacitores de filtrado locales, así que con que se consigan una fuente +/- sin regular, la podrán conectar al preamplificador. Tengan en cuenta que R6 y R7 están calculadas para una fuente de +/-18Vcc (la de un trafo de 12+12V), así que tendrán que recalcularlas para otros valores. Creo que está demás decirlo, pero los terminales *+V*, *GND *y *-V* que están juntos a la derecha son las líneas de alimentación.

El archivo BOM.txt tiene la lista de materiales necesarios, así que usenla para saber los valores de los componentes.

*PD:* El PCB mide *62mm x 28mm*, así que es muy chiquito...

*NOTA DE RESPONSABILIDAD (DISCLAIMER):*
Les aclaro que no tengo *NINGUNA* responsabilidad, explícita o implícita, por el uso que ustedes hagan de este diseño. El proyecto se entrega *TAL COMO ESTÁ*  y es obligación y responsabilidad de ustedes discernir el campo de  aplicación y la confiabilidad de la implementación. Si le prenden fuego a  la casa de alguien por usar este diseño o queman alguna fuente de señal (CD/DVD/BR/MPx), la culpa es de *USTEDES*...están avisados.


----------



## RubenCaceres (Oct 7, 2012)

Muy bueno ezavalla, pero yo tengo una pregunta, bueno varias.
El potenciometro dices qeu tiene que ser lineal. Podria ser logaritmico quitandole la resistencia R5 ??
¿puedo quitar r6 y r7  alimentando el circuito a 12V?
Abajo pones que no te responsabilizas de nada(esto acojona un poco) ¿ si se hace el circuito tal y como lo tienes puesto, cabe la posibilidad de que se pueda romper algo o lo muy normal es que no pase nada?


----------



## tatajara (Oct 7, 2012)

gracias por el aporte ezavalla ¡¡
muy completo y muy bueno ese PCB ¡¡
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2012)

RubenWugatti dijo:


> El potenciometro dices qeu tiene que ser lineal. Podria ser logaritmico quitandole la resistencia R5 ??


Si, puede ser logaritmico quitando R5, pero de la otra forma se comporta mejor y los potes logaritmicos no siempre se consiguen en todos los lugares.



RubenWugatti dijo:


> ¿puedo quitar r6 y r7  alimentando el circuito a 12V?


NO! Para eso hay que quitar los dos diodos zenner y reemplazar R6/7 por un par de puentes de cable. Por favor, mirá el circuito esquemático.



RubenWugatti dijo:


> Abajo pones que no te responsabilizas de nada(esto acojona un poco) ¿ si se hace el circuito tal y como lo tienes puesto, cabe la posibilidad de que se pueda romper algo o lo muy normal es que no pase nada?


La cosa es muy simple: *Yo no tengo control sobre lo que hacen ustedes con los circuitos, ni como los arman ni como los conectan, así que la advertencia está por eso*. Si ustedes hacen algo mal, la culpa es de ustedes y no mía, por que yo tengo tres de estos pre funcionando hace mas de un año y no tienen ningun problema.


----------



## cantoni11 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ezavalla ,muy buen aporte.Gracias por tu asistencia a mis preguntas .ya arme el MKII de Elliot.gracias igual

Pd:un pregunta Ezavalla,el pote lineal con la resiistencia "es mejor", que montar esta placa con un pote logaritmico????? o es nada mas por el tema de poder conseguir dichos potes ,aqui en mi provincia yo consegui los dos ;el lineal y el log.Leii el post de Elliot,con el translator. nada mas se puede deducir ,je ,con la traduccion que se consegui ,saludos

La curva que  conseguis con el pote lineal y la resitencia no es logaritmica,segun vi el post de elliot.
otra pregunta el capacitor de entrada de audio de 2.2,micro ,que pasa si cambio por eje, por uno de 1 micro ,que varia la impedancia de entrada ????'


----------



## RubenCaceres (Oct 8, 2012)

Deacuerdo ezavalla, eso era lo que te preguntaba, Segun la teoria y el cirucito BIEN montado no debe hacer nada malo.
Yo solamente los puedo conseguir mas facilemnte  logaritmicos que lineales, por eso preguntaba.

Circuito ? k raro no lo vi, ahora lo miro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 8, 2012)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Pd:un pregunta Ezavalla,el pote lineal con la resiistencia "es mejor", que montar esta placa con un pote logaritmico????? o es nada mas por el tema de poder conseguir dichos potes ,aqui en mi provincia yo consegui los dos ;el lineal y el log.
> La curva que  conseguis con el pote lineal y la resitencia no es logaritmica,segun vi el post de elliot.


Con el pote lineal y la resistencia es mejor por que la curva es MUY aproximadamente logarítimica (lo que pasa en el diagrama de ESP es que la escala del eje también es log, así que parece una recta).
Acá en Argentina se consigue cualquiera de los dos, pero parece que en otros países cuesta conseguir los logs.



cantoni11 dijo:


> otra pregunta el capacitor de entrada de audio de 2.2,micro ,que pasa si cambio por eje, por uno de 1 micro ,que varia la impedancia de entrada ????'


Si ponés un capacitor de menor valor vas a atenuar más rápidamente las bajas frecuencias, cosa que yo no quería por que lo usé para un pre de medición, pero si eso no te importa, podés achicarlo sin problemas.


----------



## nightwolf62 (Dic 30, 2012)

Hola ezavalla una pregunta este pre sirve para microfono ,porque me arme un amplificador con el el pre de tupolev y no pude hacer funcionar la entrada de microfono es un moon de 600 ohm ya probe varios pre y no logre hacerlo andar ;ah y el microfono anda ya lo probe je


----------



## eleccortez (Dic 30, 2012)

no no sirve para micrófono no tiene la suficiente ganancia es para entrada de linea .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2012)

nightwolf62 dijo:


> Hola ezavalla una pregunta este pre sirve para microfono ,porque me arme un amplificador con el el pre de tupolev y no pude hacer funcionar la entrada de microfono es un moon de 600 ohm ya probe varios pre y no logre hacerlo andar ;ah y el microfono anda ya lo probe je



¿ No será un micrófono que requiere fuente de alimentación ? 

¿ Datos ?

El previo de EZ se podría adaptar a micrófono cambiando la relación R2 - R3


----------



## nightwolf62 (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola nuevamente perdon si estoy desvirtuando el tema los datos son .microfono dinamico ,impedancia de salida 600 ohm +-30%, sensibilidad -74db +-3db respuesta de frecuencia 70hz-13kz muchas gracias y perdon ezavalla por molestar en este tema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 1, 2013)

Mirá, para usarlo como pre de microfono vas a tener que tocar varias cosas, desde la impedancia de entrada hasta la ganancia compuesta de ambas etapas. Yo te recomiendo *este pre de microfono* que anda muy bien para aplicaciones no-muy-sofisticadas y es muy simple y barato de armar, pero no le des mas vueltas a este a menos que sepas cambiar lo que hay que cambiar.


----------



## Pelelalo (Feb 5, 2013)

ezavalla dijo:


> así que con que se consigan una fuente +/- sin regular, la podrán conectar al preamplificador. Tengan en cuenta que R6 y R7 están calculadas para una fuente de +/-18Vcc (la de un trafo de 12+12V), así que tendrán que recalcularlas para otros valores. Creo que está demás decirlo, pero los terminales *+V*, *GND *y *-V* que están juntos a la derecha son las líneas de alimentación.



Sería suficiente con puente de diodos más 1000uF por rama o recomiendas algo más?

¿Podrías recomendarme la corriente para el trafo? Unos 100mA o compro trafo de 0.5A?

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2013)

La corriente que consume este preamplificador es del orden de los *10 mA*, así que comprá el trafo que mas te convenga por precio, por que cualquiera va a funcionar bien. Y sí, así como está la fuente va prefecto.


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 11, 2013)

Perdona si me equivoco, pero es posible que los nombres de las componentes en el segundo PDF (el que muestra dónde se ponen las componentes) estén intercambiados. Concretamente:

1. D1 y D2.
2. C2 y C3.
3. R6 y R7.

No cambia nada, pero siguiendo las pistas para ver si tenía bien la polaridad me han confundido un poco estos nombres.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2013)

Seip, lo que sucede es que el PCB está diseñado con Protel (es un diseño viejo) y el esquemático con KiCad, y me he equivocado al poner los nombres. Pero tal como decís, no cambia nada por que todos los componentes tienen el mismo valor, así que no importa donde lo pongas.
Luego voy a cambiar el esquemático para corregir los nombres.


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 20, 2013)

Oye EZA, C1 también tiene la polaridad cambiada? El positivo del condensador se conecta a Vin o de cara al TL072 (como dice el esquemático)?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2013)

Tal como dice el esquemático si es el TL072 o al revés si es un AO con entrada bipolar


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 20, 2013)

ezavalla dijo:


> Tal como dice el esquemático si es el TL072 o al revés si es un AO con entrada bipolar



Ok. Estoy usando el TL072.

PD: Y podrías explicarme la diferencia entre el TL072 y el AO con entrada bipolar en relación a la polaridad del condensador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2013)

Pelelalo dijo:


> PD: Y podrías explicarme la diferencia entre el TL072 y el AO con entrada bipolar en relación a la polaridad del condensador.


Es por el sentido de circulación de las corrientes de polarización de entrada de cada AO sobre la resistencia que fija la impedancia de entrada del circuito, que en unos casos "entran" al chip y en otros casos "salen" del chip y eso cambia la polaridad de la tensión sobre esa resistencia y hace que tengás que dar vuelta el capacitor.


----------



## acusticaysonidos (Jun 12, 2013)

Bueno Sr EZ ( como veo que lo llaman en el foro) mucho gusto, quisiera preguntar sobre este proyecto que hasta lo que entiendo me viene al pelo para no conectar etapas de potencia en su entrada  a través de simples potenciómetros directamente Ej: Zener. Spain, espectrum, etc; sino a través de un previo que no  tenga controles de tonos y balances ya que eso lo manejo desde mesa de mesclas solo quisiera saber que Ud. me pueda confirmar si estoy en lo correcto y si tendría que variar alguna R por el tema de las ganancias, desde ya muchas gracias y a su entera disposición .-
Pd: perdón por si violo alguna norma del foro, no entiendo muy bien todavía si este tema esta cerrado aun o puedo hacer esta Preg?, Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2013)

A ver...
Este es un preamplificador monoaural, así que si tenés amplis estéreo vas a tener que armar de a dos... uno para cada canal.
En cuanto a cambiar las resistencias... no tengo ni idea  . La estructura de ganancia de tus sistemas de audio depende de las ganancias de los equipos que tengas, así que solo te puedo decir que vas a tener que analizar tus amplificadores y en base a eso podrás saber si aumentar  o disminuir la ganancia del preamplificador disminuyendo o aumentando el valor de R3 repectivamente.


----------



## acusticaysonidos (Jun 13, 2013)

gracias Ez por su respuesta, tengo en claro que es monoaural, en cuanto a la ganancia no necesito que tenga ninguna o muy poca ya que la misma viene desde la mesa de mesclas, solo que no quiero conectar las etapas de potencia a travez de potencionetros sino poner en cada una de ellas en su entrada un previo como el suyo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2013)

OK, pero la ganacia de la etapa de entrada tal como está es de 6dB (x2), así que si no querés ganancia, vas a tener que quitar R3 y reemplazar R2 por un puente.


----------



## acusticaysonidos (Jun 13, 2013)

Gracias nuevamente Ez lo voy a poner en practica a la brevedad en una etapa de potencia chica que tengo a ver como funciona y luego subiré fotos para ilustrar su trabajo


----------



## hell_fish (Ene 10, 2014)

¿Si disminuyo el valor de R3 a la mitad que ganancia tendría ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 10, 2014)

hell_fish dijo:


> ¿Si disminuyo el valor de R3 a la mitad que ganancia tendría ?


Google es tu amigo:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_operacional#No_inversor
http://www.dav.sceu.frba.utn.edu.ar/homovidens/Valle/Valle/Pagina/A.O. no inversor.htm


----------



## hell_fish (Ene 11, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta. 
Entonces la ganancia si R3 ser reduce a la mitad es de 9.5dB corrijanme si me equivoco.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Abr 9, 2014)

"cualquier cosa" engloba el uso en una guitarra electrica?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2014)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> "cualquier cosa" engloba el uso en una guitarra electrica?


Y... si... si le ajustás la ganacia a los valores correctos. El problema es que este pre no tiene los controles de un pre de guitarra, pero amplificar.... seguro que amplifica.
Y también vas a tener que adecuar la impedancia de entrada a la cápsula que usés.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Abr 10, 2014)

justamente no quiero los controles por ahora,pero como ajusto la impedancia?,la guitarra creo que es china es una memphis stratocaster
la impedancia la vario cambiando los valores de c1 y r1 o eso es un filtro?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2014)

Y sí.. es un filtro, pero R1 te dá la "impedancia" de entrada, así que en la medida que mantengas el producto de C1 x R1 constante (o mayor que el actual) podés cambiar sin problemas los valores de ambos componentes.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Abr 10, 2014)

ok,pero como puedo medir la impedancia de salida de la guitarra?
el pre amplificador debería de tener la impedancia mayor que la impedancia de la salida de guitarra no?
gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2014)

Fijate *acá* para que veas un ejemplo de como hacerlo.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Abr 10, 2014)

gracias,después lo leo bien o quizás me anime y armo ese preamplificador


----------



## Ignacio961 (Ago 16, 2014)

Aca les dejo el pre ya armado, en unos dias les cuento como suena  de paso, acepto criticas de la plaqueta, ya que es una de las primeras que hago con el metodo de la plancha. Gracias ezavalla por el circuito!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2014)

La única "crítica" es que deberías haber puesto el AO en un zócalo DIL y no soldado directamente. Por lo demás, est;a muy buena!!!!


----------



## Ignacio961 (Sep 5, 2014)

Quisiera agregar que con el TL072 no obtuve muy buenos resultados, en algunas frecuencias podia escuchar un leve "ts ts" o como si estuviese raspando algo, no descarto la posibilidad de que hayan sido AO truchos, de cualquier manera, reemplazando los mismos por unos NE5532 solucione el problema. Saludos.


----------



## fermin luna (Sep 11, 2014)

Hola a todos! Tengo una pregunta, ¿si saco el pote y acoplo directamente la salida del primer no inversor en la entrada del segundo, no quemo nada? 

Porque tengo una placa de sonido ESI ESP 1010 la cual trae 8 de 10 entradas, sin pre; y además compré unos TL que me gustaría probar. 


La segunda y última pregunta: ¿sería mas conveniente para el caso usar los TL o el pre transistorizado del comentario #12 de éste hilo? 

La ganancia tiene que ser fija, y la mejor opción tiene que ser la más versátil. Pregunto ésto a propósito de que, si no uso pre y rosqueo la entrada por software bien al máximo, la señal es baja pero de calidad óptima, y me interesa más que se mantenga esta calidad, antes que ponerle un pre que no se banque un cantante gritón y me sature todo. 

Gracias millll. Saludos a la gente del foro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2014)

fermin luna dijo:


> Hola a todos! Tengo una pregunta, ¿si saco el pote y acoplo directamente la salida del primer no inversor en la entrada del segundo, no quemo nada?


No, no quemás nada, pero tampoco vas a poder ajustar al nivel de señal de salida corecto.



fermin luna dijo:


> La segunda y última pregunta: ¿sería mas conveniente para el caso usar los TL o el pre transistorizado del comentario #12 de éste hilo?


Pero es que este pre y el del post #12 no son lo mismo!!! Este es un pre para señal de nivel de línea y el otro es para un microfono dinámico...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2014)

fermin luna dijo:


> Hola a todos! Tengo una pregunta, ¿si saco el pote y acoplo directamente la salida del primer no inversor en la entrada del segundo, no quemo nada? . . . .



Ademas de lo que te comenta el Dr.Z, si eliminas el potenciómetro de volumen, la segunda etapa (U1b) deja de tener sentido.

Creo que esta es una buena oportunidad para que aclares con lujo de detalles que es lo que deseas hacer.


----------



## fermin luna (Sep 12, 2014)

gracias compañeros por su miramiento sobre este problema… me gustaría solucionarlo para así devolver esta placa mejor de como llegó a mis manos. sería óptimo desde todo punto de vista eso.

ni yo entiendo bien pero así es la cosa: 

tengo esta placa: 

la usamos para grabar con unos condenser, en la radio donde trabajo.. los pusimos directos a la placa y también usamos los retornos de una consola. es decir que usamos los "line" y los "mic". por soft todos los potes al taco; los resultados son tales que:

en las entradas "line" el nivel máximo fue de -8,42db
en las entradas "mic" el nivel máximo fue de -24,1db

éste hilo plantea un pre que en un principio me pareció interesante para tratar de levantar TODAS las entradas a rangos mas cómodos. hasta que luego el post #12 me planteó una diferencia importante en cuanto a la aplicación de cada uno, cosa que no había tenido en consideración con claridad hasta recién que pude acceder a los niveles de las grabaciones y comparar... 

entonces, una pregunta sería: ¿debiera usar los TL para las "line" y los transistores para las "mic"? 

la implementación no exige precisión pero en cambio tendría que ser útil en la mayoría de los casos. 
con ganancia fija de una cierta cantidad de decibeles haría mas cómodo trabajar con ella...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2014)

fermin luna dijo:


> . . . .entonces, una pregunta sería: ¿debiera usar los TL para las "line" y los transistores para las "mic"?


Sin saber mas detalles parecería "Lo Correcto"


¿ Tienes los datos técnicos de los micrófonos ?


----------



## fermin luna (Sep 13, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sin saber mas detalles parecería "Lo Correcto"
> 
> 
> ¿ Tienes los datos técnicos de los micrófonos ?



en cuanto a los micrófonos que usamos para grabar esa vez, son los samson c3:

Sensitivity -40 dBV/pa (10mv/pa)
Rated Impedance 350Ω
Equivalent Noise level 23 dB (A weighted IEC/DIN 651)
Max. SPL 142 dB (THD ≤0.5% 1000 Hz)
Dynamic Range 119 dB

en cuanto a las entradas "mic" de la placa no encuentro los datos...
tal vez convenga aclarar que usamos phantom y que los mic estaban con la palanquita de -10db "desactivada" (0db).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2014)

Si usás alimentación phantom entonces no podés usar ninguno de estos dos preamplificadores sin una circuitería adicional que elimine los 48V que van por la líneas de señal, por que en caso contrario vas a quemar los dos preamplificadores.
Lo que buscás hacer no es tan simple como poner un pre antes de la consola, así que estas opciones no te sirven tal como están y hay que trabajarlas bastante.


----------



## fermin luna (Sep 14, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si usás alimentación phantom entonces no podés usar ninguno de estos dos preamplificadores sin una circuitería adicional que elimine los 48V que van por la líneas de señal, por que en caso contrario vas a quemar los dos preamplificadores.
> Lo que buscás hacer no es tan simple como poner un pre antes de la consola, así que estas opciones no te sirven tal como están y hay que trabajarlas bastante.



Ah, ok. 

Sí, las phantom estan sólo en los dos canales que dicen que son balanceados y dicen "mic", tienen un botón para encenderles los +48V y NI AHÍ se me iba a ocurrir mandarles semejante tensión a los pre (en caso de hacerlos). 

Bueno, igual pienso hacer uno (con TL.. y el pote de 100K), porque el audinac que arreglé no tiene previo y cualquier cosa que le enchufo suena horrendo en bajo volumen. voy a probar a ver si las impedancias me hacen el aguante  gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## fermin luna (Sep 26, 2014)

Hice uno en la protoboard, y como funcionó lo pasé a PCB, en una pequeña universal. Cuando la monte en el gabinete si algo amerita el comentario, lo posteo y con foto! 

Por ahora va la visual del prototipo y para comentar, puedo decir que funciona 11 puntos con +-15VCC en la entrada (no monté la fuente tal cual el esquema propuesto por Dr. Zoidberg porque no lo entendí, y no quise molestar con mil preguntas). El amplificador con el cual hice las pruebas tiene un defecto, pero es por el ampli. El pre funciona perfecto! Aunque le aumentaría un chin más la ganancia, pero no sé como. 

fuente de sonido: miles davis vía mp3 chino


fuente de la cual NO me enorgullezco, pero que funcionó excelentemente bien


tutta la cosa:


pre mono sin fuente en protoboard


trafo utilizado:


saludos, y gracias a todos; también al Dr. en particular por este excelente propuesta… que anden bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2014)

​
Si disminuís el valor de R3 o aumentas el valor de R2 aumenta la ganancia.
Esto ya lo comentó el Dr.Z al inicio del tema.


Hacer R3 de 4,7KΩ ya te puede dar un buen resultado.


----------



## fermin luna (Sep 28, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 118210​
> Si disminuís el valor de R3 o aumentas el valor de R2 aumenta la ganancia.
> Esto ya lo comentó el Dr.Z al inicio del tema.
> 
> ...



gracias Sr. Fogonazo! por despistado se me había pasado ese dato. de todos modos recien terminé con el montaje, no subo fotos porque no lo amerita, pero vale que comente que la ganancia es correcta y no necesitó ajustes en éste caso; y también que pude chequear que el sonido es perfecto ya que calibré el AT510 y la sumatoria da un buen sonido sin zumbidos ni pops ni NADA.  

saludosz Ω



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mirá, para usarlo como pre de microfono vas a tener que tocar varias cosas, desde la impedancia de entrada hasta la ganancia compuesta de ambas etapas. Yo te recomiendo *este pre de microfono* que anda muy bien para aplicaciones no-muy-sofisticadas y es muy simple y barato de armar, pero no le des mas vueltas a este a menos que sepas cambiar lo que hay que cambiar.



...Una pregunta… Podría ser para el caso aplicable el BC548C como reemplazo del BC549? Veo que los dos son NPN y del mismo tipo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2014)

fermin luna dijo:


> ...Una pregunta… Podría ser para el caso aplicable el BC548C como reemplazo del BC549? Veo que los dos son NPN y del mismo tipo.



Sip, se puede colocar sin problema en lugar de BC548


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, se puede colocar sin problema en lugar de BC548


Va a funcionar sin problemas, excepto la figura de ruido del sistema . El circuito está optimizado para que la polarización de los BC549  los opere en la zona de menor ruido. Mas allá de eso, cualquier BC54X debería funcionar.


----------



## fermin luna (Sep 29, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Va a funcionar sin problemas, excepto la figura de ruido del sistema . El circuito está optimizado para que la polarización de los BC549  los opere en la zona de menor ruido. Mas allá de eso, cualquier BC54X debería funcionar.



Muchas gracias che, no conocía este parámetro ni su función… la diferencia es de 6db (4 del original contra 10 db del reemplazo), lo cual es tantísimo como me está pareciendo? o cuando es lineal no es tanto?


----------



## fermin luna (Ago 17, 2015)

buenas! perdón que siga el desvirtúe, continúo en el plan de ejecución de una serie de preamplificadores para nivelar señales de "mic" y de "line" para la placa. tengo hechos varias copias del circuito propuesto por este hilo y va de perlas (Y) pero para la señal de mi bajo eléctrico necesito un project13.. me puse a armar uno, y no tuve éxito: 

1-al intentar emularlo en circuit board por alguna razón no aparenta funcionar. simulé en cambio el pre con TL072 y anduvo bárbaro.. inyecté señal y el pote varía 10 puntos. será que está ok el p13? vengo probando con la versión de 12Vcc. (si alquien lo quiere probar subo el proyecto).

2-por si no emula bien el circuit, probé montarlo en protoboard y no tengo señal. 

será que soy tan queso? o posta que no está ok? hice un pcb también, lo pasé a físico pero no me animo a perforarlo y montar para ... bueno, éso! jelp!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2015)

Yo he armado 3 project13 de ESP y todos funcionaron a la perfección de primera intención. Solo molesta un poco la curva de variación de ganancia vs. posición del pote, pero esto sucede en todos los pre de micrófono.

Revisá bien lo que has hecho y asegurate de tener los transistores con las patas en el lugar correcto, por que el p13 anda y muuuuyy bien.


----------



## aadf (Jul 13, 2016)

Buen día a todos.

Yo necesito de un pre fijo que me duplique la señal de entrada (6dB?), que rondara máximo los 600mV.
Puedo emplear solamente la primer etapa así aprovechar un solo TL072 para hacerlo estéreo o no conviene?

Gracias,
Andres.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2016)

aadf dijo:


> Buen día a todos.
> 
> Yo necesito de un pre fijo que me duplique la señal de entrada (6dB?), que rondara máximo los 600mV.
> Puedo emplear solamente la primer etapa así aprovechar un solo TL072 para hacerlo estéreo o no conviene?
> ...



Si puedes.

Eliminas todo desde el potenciómetro (Incluido) hacia la derecha. Según lo que conectes a esto se requerirá o no un capacitor de desacople de continua.


----------



## aadf (Jul 13, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si puedes.
> 
> Eliminas todo desde el potenciómetro (Incluido) hacia la derecha. Según lo que conectes a esto se requerirá o no un capacitor de desacople de continua.



Gracias!

No creo que me haga falta, esto iría antes de la potencia de mosfet de 50w que arme, y esta tiene un 4,7uF de entrada.



saludos,


----------



## cancerverus266 (Ago 3, 2016)

pienso usar el ba15218 para hacer 6 preamplificadores para el amplificador de 100watts con mosfet del foro la principal razon es que tengo 12 de ellos aqui vienes la duda con el slew rate este operacional maneja 3v/ms para aplicación en audio tomando en cuenta que solo se escucha hasta 20khz (dependiendo de la edad entre otras cosas)arme un prototipó que funciono pero mejor pregunto 
¿lo usarían o no y por que?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2016)

Esos chips te van a funcionar bien, sobre todo en preamplificadores que tienen poca excursión de señal a la salida. Usalos confianza y poneles zócalos... por si luego conseguís mejores AO con menor ruido (aunque el que tiene esos chips es bastante bajo).


----------



## cancerverus266 (Ago 4, 2016)

se agradesen los comentarios.
los pienso usar en este amplificador para medios y agudos 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-100w-rms-5222/

y este otro para graves 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/index17.html

la idea es esta 

primer preamplificador--control de tonos--crossover---prefinales----amplificadores.

aclaro los amplificadores de medios agudos no se usaran a mas de 50 watts y los de graves a mas de 80 a 100 watts.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Ago 11, 2016)

buenas me gustaría observaran el diseño que realice y me comenten si esta bien o hay que realizarle mejoras y cuales podrían ser estas.
las lineas en negro son los puentes.


----------



## osk_rin (Oct 11, 2017)

Este pre es tan simple que hasta se puede armar sin PCB, y por tener pocos componentes se pueden reusar de otras placas.

Gracias EZ.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 27, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *PD:* El PCB mide *62mm x 28mm*, así que es muy chiquito...


No logro ver ni abrir los adjuntos, ¿podrías subirlo nuevamente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> No logro ver ni abrir los adjuntos, ¿podrías subirlo nuevamente?


Pero yo los veo y abro perfecto, sin ningún problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2020)

No ha de tener la aplicación para ver PDF's en su celular.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 27, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No ha de tener la aplicación para ver PDF's en su celular.


No es el navegador mío...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 27, 2020

No uso celular es la PC pero desde hace un tiempo los adjuntos me salen así:

y no los puedo descargar


----------



## El Comy (Oct 28, 2020)

Saludos, les cuento que actualicé mi navegador y puedo descargar normalmente.


----------

